

Ask HN: Good pixel artists/icon designers? - johng

I'm working on a new project and I'll be in need of some good "small" art, these will be similar to "digg" buttons that also contain the count of votes up/down and possibly views.<p>These icons will range from standard button sized to small (ie, 16 pixels tall, X wide) and so I'm looking for someone who's really good at pixel art/icons to really make them look attractive.<p>Anyone have any suggestions?
======
kellishaver
I do a lot if icon design. Drop me an email if you're interested. My
portfolio/site is off line at the moment, but I'll be glad to send you some
samples. - kelli@kellishaver.com

------
AmberShah
<http://99designs.com/buttons-icons>

